# Donington pic's and a BIG THANK YOU.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BIG BIG thank you to ALL the committee, area reps and thier family and friends, helpers and hangers on :wink: For all the hard work put into this years annual meet it was fab guys. I noticed they hardly ever seemed to stop working probably cos there was no beer tent :lol:

Even the weather was kind and what little rain we did get soon cleared and the track dried. Right next year I am doing the track day as well. :wink: 
Heres a selection of pic's I took.

The Parade lap photo call 








Hard to hold a carmera still and take pics while driving at 156mph at the same time 









Lining up in the pits exit lane before one of the many the track events.









All lined up in the pits.









On your marks, get set.......










Hers John H giving it some stick on outside the pits straight [smiley=whip.gif] ...Theres no holding back now he has his bus pass :roll: Sine he got his remap and suspension mods hes into while knuckle rides is our john. He tells me he even got up to 56mph on the long back straight. [smiley=end.gif] When I said I thought he was braking a bit early (at least 200yards before the 1955 leyland bus ) he told me "well yeah but the TT brakes are crap and you have to compensate you know" :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

les said:


> Hers John H giving it some stick on outside the pits straight [smiley=whip.gif] ...Theres no holding back now he has his bus pass :roll: Sine he got his remap and suspension mods hes into while knuckle rides is our john. He tells me he even got up to 56mph on the long back straight. [smiley=end.gif] When I said I thought he was braking a bit early (at least 200yards before the 1955 leyland bus ) he told me "well yeah but the TT brakes are crap and you have to compensate you know" :?


Looking at the crowd with all their flags and banners trackside and in the grandstand;
I don't think that John-H quite has the Lewis Hamilton effect :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

HighTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hers John H giving it some stick on outside the pits straight [smiley=whip.gif] ...Theres no holding back now he has his bus pass :roll: Sine he got his remap and suspension mods hes into while knuckle rides is our john. He tells me he even got up to 56mph on the long back straight. [smiley=end.gif] When I said I thought he was braking a bit early (at least 200yards before the 1955 leyland bus ) he told me "well yeah but the TT brakes are crap and you have to compensate you know" :?
> ...


You get 20 mins to complete as many laps as you can in that time. All had gone home cos John was still on his first lap while everybody else had completed their 8 :roll: I wouldnt say he was slow but the night watchman had to call him off to lock up and it was getting dark :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

les said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that John-H quite has the Lewis Hamilton effect :lol:
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Actually John was very quick for a 'newbie' - well a 'pseudo newbie' (ex Rally driver) 

And I wonder how he got to 'grips' so well on his first time out on the circuit; he must have had a good coach, yet I believe Lewis was at some McLaren O C event at Magny Cours yesterday :? :wink: :wink: :wink:

PS This is all wasted as I don't think that John-H has found the 'events' section of this forum yet :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PS This is all wasted as I don't think that John-H has found the 'events' section of this forum yet :roll:[/quote]
Oh he will, I have just texted him to let him know. :wink: He will be racking what left of his brain to try and come up with a smart answer or two. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

les said:


> PS This is all wasted as I don't think that John-H has found the 'events' section of this forum yet :roll:


Oh he will, I have just texted him to let him know. :wink: He will be racking what left of his brain to try and come up with a smart answer or two. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

He won't get a text as he taped his mobile to the inside of his borrowed helmet enabling him to listen to somebody shouting 'Mirror, Signal, Manoeuvre' and he's given the helmet back with his phone still in it :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it because my car is black? :roll:

At least you didn't get a picture of me doing the autocross event  :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Is it because my car is black? :roll:
> 
> At least you didn't get a picture of me doing the autocross event  :wink:


No john but you did think fitting Decons where Stabilizers on your car to help you go round those bends at 20MPH without grass tracking :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought they were going to put those inflatable sausage things in for me at the side of the track or am I thinking of bowling? :? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I did ask to borrow Awesome Sarah's inflatable dingy she bought from ARGOS on Saturday to strap to your car as the threatend monsoons didnt arrive but she wasnt very keen. She muttered sumat about you being bound to loose spin off the track and burst it on her.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Just how quick, I heard in the pub later and I am (sort of) glad that I was too busy to be his passenger :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was so quick I blew Les's candle out on the way past :lol: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I was so quick I blew Les's candle out on the way past :lol: :wink:


John you went past just like you blowing a candle with ya wind mate. [smiley=zzz.gif] Lots of huff and puff, little effort and no blue flame zorst. I think you need a re-map but as you are no need for that spoiler :wink:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Les,
Your in the wrong JOB,you should be a comedy script writer :lol:

Cheers
Pete.

PM.sent


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Roadhog said:


> Les,
> Your in the wrong JOB,you should be a comedy script writer :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Don't encourage him :wink: - he's still sore about the candle comments and the pictures from the Isle of Man and has been waiting for an opportunity for revenge :lol: Hilarious - All good fun


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> > Les,
> ...


 :evil: :lol: :evil: :lol: :evil: :lol: :evil: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Roadhog said:
> ...


May I suggest a propper candle lit dinner for the two of you? I could come up with a cosy place or two for you :wink: :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


From what I hear Dani its a candle lit dinner for you and John thats required :wink: But your secrets safe with me [smiley=juggle.gif] I wouldnt tell a sole .....honest :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

les said:


> I did ask to borrow Awesome Sarah's inflatable dingy she bought from ARGOS on Saturday to strap to your car as the threatend monsoons didnt arrive but she wasnt very keen. She muttered sumat about you being bound to loose spin off the track and burst it on her.


Cheers les  get me in to bother
Sarah


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

How did I miss this earlier. Very funny.

John, you old slow coach :lol: Rally drivers very rarely get over 50 mph, they just look fast because of the terrible roads they drive on :lol:

Only joking. I felt a bit left out watching the action. Never mind.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Now why do I get the impression that you'd try anything to get out of your candle lit dinner with John [smiley=toff.gif] 
However, I've booked a table for you already :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


As Les would say *"Lummie!  "*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Jesus, where did you find that picture  
It's Les and his Lady 20 years ago, isn't it :roll:


----------

